# Burj Dubai vs Burj Khalifa



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Which name do you prefer?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Burj_Khalifa


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

Burj Dubai. Burj Khalifa sounds like propaganda and the result of a huge ego.


----------



## droneriot (Apr 1, 2008)

I hate the name change. Burj Dubai it is and shall remain.


----------



## 234sale (Sep 2, 2006)

A LINK TO HERE, STUCK IN UAE FORUM.


----------



## Zgz! (Sep 8, 2009)

Burj Dubai is Better


----------



## Francheska (Apr 2, 2008)

Burj Dubai


----------



## London21 (Aug 14, 2007)

S Khalifa if you reading this forum - ORDER THE NAME CHANGE TO BURJ DUBAI.


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't care at all. 



But please move this poll to Citytalk & Urban Issues wjfox, as this isn't an architectural matter.
Thanks.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Burj Dubai x 1000!

But I can live with the new name. :dunno:


----------



## binhai (Dec 22, 2006)

khalifa sounds more badass


----------



## Rekarte (Mar 28, 2008)

Burj Dubai \O/


----------



## LittleDreamer (Nov 18, 2009)

im for Burj Dubai. its 100 times better


----------



## Desert Diver (Apr 1, 2008)

I won't get over the name change... hno:


----------



## Lombax (Feb 15, 2009)

Burj Dubai. I will never refer to it as any other name.


----------



## 234sale (Sep 2, 2006)

crap leafer


----------



## xlchris (Jun 23, 2006)

You just hate it because you are used to it. What if they called it Burj Khalifa all this time and renamed it to Burj Dubai? You would also be upset 
This is just how the world is. Abu Dhabi investst money and the sheihk wants a tower renamed after him. That's as simple as it gets.


----------



## 234sale (Sep 2, 2006)

xlchris said:


> You just hate it because you are used to it. What if they called it Burj Khalifa all this time and renamed it to Burj Dubai? You would also be upset
> This is just how the world is. Abu Dhabi investst money and the sheihk wants a tower renamed after him. That's as simple as it gets.


It would be great.

Why not call it sycophant tower


----------



## MexCorp (Aug 3, 2007)

xlchris said:


> You just hate it because you are used to it. What if they called it Burj Khalifa all this time and renamed it to Burj Dubai? You would also be upset





That was obvious, and that's why I prefer Burj Dubai...but as assemblage said, I can live with this new one


----------



## Fabius_ (Feb 10, 2007)

Burj Dubai.

It's not nice to go changing names this way. It's not serious. And Dubai wants to show up seriousness to the world.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

The more I think about it the more I think what a massive mistake this is..hno:

For me personally, this tower will always remain ~ BURJ DUBAI ~


----------



## Hassan Kachal (Aug 11, 2008)

*we will all get use to "Burj Khalifa" but i only pity Sheikh Mohamad. after all that long hard time, this shouldn't be the result for him.*


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

Thanks for moving this to Citytalk. Someone should watch this thread carefully, I smell anger in the air


----------



## antovador (Jun 19, 2007)

This name change it's like an Abu Dhabi coup d'etat over Dubai or an invasion of Dubai from Abu Dhabi. This tower is born from predecesor dubai ruler's vision to give a new icon for the city of Dubai and could help for Dubai's recovery, so I always name it as Burj Dubai.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Burj Dubai is good but is kind of generic, imagine Tower London, not very creative eh? Burj Khalifa has character though it will take some time to get used to it. So either one is OK.


----------



## Wannaberich (May 1, 2007)

Burj Dubai.Tower of Dubai.It means something.Burj Khalifa means suck my dick Dubai cos I own you now.


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

erbse said:


> I don't care at all.


Why you have the habbit to vote differently from what you post ... or to post differently from what you vote? hno:


----------



## malec (Apr 17, 2005)

Burj Zayed might have been better if they had to change it.

Anyway, a name is only a name so don't think it really matters much. Will vote burj dubai of course but it's not the end of the world


----------



## kayanathera (Oct 30, 2008)

I think this name change is worse then a sex change:bash:
you dont hit someone who is down and pretend respect afterwards.this will only weaken emirates imohno:


----------



## Blascozgz1 (Nov 22, 2007)

Burj Dubai :cheers:


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

OMG !!! how can they change the name at the last minute!! what about all of the money on marketing they spent !!! WTF !!!


----------



## AltinD (Jul 15, 2004)

^^ The gift shop, to open tomorrow, is filled with Burj Dubai merchandise ... even dozens of water bottles encrasted with crystals writting Burj Dubai, that were to be sold for more then $80 each.


----------



## BigDreamer (Jun 27, 2005)

Hassan Kachal said:


> *we will all get use to "Burj Khalifa" but i only pity Sheikh Mohamad. after all that long hard time, this shouldn't be the result for him.*


I bet they were coerced to do this. To show them who the real boss is ! 

Abu Dhabi officially owns Dubai now :bash:


----------



## Woonsocket54 (May 7, 2005)

They should put a statute of the Abu Dhabi sultan on top like the Soviets wanted with Stalin. 

Here's how I feel about this:
Burj Dubai>Burj Khalifa
Burj Sears>Burj Willis


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Preferred the old name, but I guess if they were going to change the name, the sooner the better.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

Around these parts, we just refer to it as "The Burj". I think worldwide, people will automatically know what that means.


----------



## Miguel Correia (Jan 3, 2010)

Burj Dubai!! for god sake...


----------



## Monkey9000 (May 3, 2007)

I like Burj Khalifa, sounds much more interesting and unique. Much better than a very generic name like "Dubai Tower" similar to "Tower of the Arabs". Should usher in a stronger cultural identity rather than very simple, Disney like names!


----------



## roro987 (Jul 16, 2009)

Burj dubai


----------



## Chipa (Apr 29, 2009)

Burj Dubai!!!
the best!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shakaypa (Aug 11, 2009)

God ! I want to slap that "Khalifa" out of the tower's name. If they had any class at all the emiri family of Abu Dhabi would refuse this "homage".


----------



## Wannaberich (May 1, 2007)

I hope Sheik Mo becomes aware of the negative reaction to the name change.
Maybe this poll etc should be emailed to Arabian Business etc.Perhaps someone should get one of the gulf papers to print a story about the name change and the fact most people are against it so that Sheik is aware of this?


----------



## erbse (Nov 8, 2006)

AltinD said:


> Why you have the habbit to vote differently from what you post ... or to post differently from what you vote? hno:


There wasn't an option called "Don't mind - both suck" or "Don't mind - it's about the building, not the name".


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Singidunum said:


> Burj Dubai is good but is kind of generic, imagine Tower London, not very creative eh? Burj Khalifa has character though it will take some time to get used to it. So either one is OK.


Or Tour Paris, Berlinturm, Torre Roma...
I completely agree with you. The new name has a meaning: It stands for Abu Dhabi bailing out Dubai, while the old name merely described the location of the tower.


----------



## Smokeey (Dec 10, 2007)

Do you remember the big hoohaa when Nintendo renamed the Revolution to the Wii? Everyone hated it back then. But now the Wii is a household name and everyone loves it. I think the same will happen here.


----------



## desertpunk (Oct 12, 2009)

On the bright side, if the Nakheel Tower is revived, it can be changed to Burj Dubai!


----------



## Goran_777 (May 8, 2007)

Wannaberich said:


> Burj Dubai.Tower of Dubai.It means something.Burj Khalifa means suck my dick Dubai cos I own you now.


something like that :lol:hno:

liked more the old name, but one of the main reasons to build this kind of supertall buildings is to show the power,  so I uderstand that Abu Dhabi leaders wanted this change after investing that much money to save economic situation in Dubai. it is not fair that they in a way took all the credits for this amazing project

I perfectly understand this situation because in my country many things like banks, companies and hotels changed their name after foreign investors bought them

after few years you will get used to the new name and almost forget about the old one...trust me...


----------



## /-/_E_C_T_O_R 8§8 (Jul 25, 2007)

To me will always be the Burj Dubai
I have put at least, Burj Dubai Khalif, Burj Khalifa Dubai, I feel it loses its identity:nuts:


----------



## Imre (Jan 7, 2005)

For me it will be always just Burj Dubai

This new name is just about the money, just imagine if Sharjah will have more money than Abu Dhabi the name will be Burj Qasimi now ?


----------



## kiretoce (May 26, 2004)

Burj Dubai kay:


----------



## xXFallenXx (Jun 15, 2007)

I usually hate name changes with the white hot intensity of a 1000 suns...but I don't mind at all in this case. Burj Khalifa sounds pretty good.

The Sears Tower will ALWAYS be the Sears Tower to me though.


----------



## firoz bharmal (Jul 16, 2005)

I prefer only BD


----------



## V Kapoor (Aug 18, 2005)

Burj Dubai seems better....maybe we all have got used to it.
After some time we will get used to Burj Khalifa!

Good move though to respect the President of the country.


----------



## Singidunum (Jul 25, 2004)

Actually the new name reminds me of









"I want to be Caliph instead of the Caliph" ("je veux devenir calife à la place du calife")


----------



## elusive (Nov 22, 2009)

the new name is bull sh**, after 5 years of calling it Burj Dubai they had to go and ruin it


----------



## italyindubai (May 15, 2007)

Shame on those people. This has shown the rest of the world not only that they cannot be taken seriously but also their so called gracious family ties are as incivilezed as the bush men. In a way it's a ''coup d'etat'' and I send my condolescences to the ruler of Dubai who has lost control over his city.


----------



## dwarish (Dec 17, 2006)

1. Burj Dubai
2. Burj Dubai
n. Burj Dubai.

For us its remains Burj Dubai & Burj Dubai only.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

Burj dubai


----------



## mamoon100 (Mar 22, 2008)

So I guess the area surrounding Burj Khalifa is now Downtown Burj Khalifa? RTA are going to have to change all thoses road signs!


----------



## Nano28 (Jan 5, 2009)

For me it will always be Burj Dubai!


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Both names are bad IMO. But don't really care.


----------



## Ahmad Rashid Ahmad (Oct 4, 2008)

BURJ DUBAI is best.........


----------



## Ale512 (Jul 26, 2009)

Burj Dubai


----------



## hkchan (Sep 24, 2009)

Burj Dubai at least we know where it is.

Just like Sears Tower > Willis Tower


----------



## unknownpleasures (Dec 5, 2009)

some great pics of it here also found..http://www.pbase.com/bmcmorrow/businessbay&page=all


----------



## FlagshipV (Aug 3, 2010)

BURJ DUBAI!! Way better. Well i guess they wanted to add more meanig to the name.


----------



## IrishMan2010 (Aug 16, 2010)

Burj Dubai sounds better.


----------



## jimPUNKZ (Nov 5, 2010)

Parisian Girl said:


> The more I think about it the more I think what a massive mistake this is..hno:
> 
> For me personally, this tower will always remain ~ BURJ DUBAI ~


even though they've changed the name,,people from outside dubai will always refer to it as burj dubaikay:


----------

